# Pl help : Pigeon eye covered by pox scab



## ShridharKD (Dec 9, 2014)

I found a one and half month baby on the road, it was bravely crossing a highway, but not yet able to fly.
I rescued it, got it home and settled it in an open box in a closed room, where in a weeks time, it was flying on its own. Hand feeding it boiled rice mixed with crushed groundnuts for fat & multivitamin/Calcium/D3 drops. It shortly also started pecking at millets / grains & also sipping water. Continuing hand feeding too.

When i found it, there was a small white wart above one of its eye lids, which gradually grew in size. A vet. says it is pox and there is no cure medicine, only to take care, and maybe it would go in 4 weeks or so.
In a weeks time, more warts appeared on both his ears. Also one appeared on his leg now.

The eye lid wart grew in size and is now blocking that eye completely since past 3-4 days. There is something fleshy like where his eye was. The scab appears dry. The ear scabs are now big.

It is very active and have presently kept him in a large cage.
Request advice. Posting pictures tomorrow.

Requesting experts here : when the scab / wart falls off when he recovers, does the eye get back to normal again ? Will he see normally from that eye ?
Is there anthing i can do to fasten this process ?
Thanks very much.

Shridhar,
Pune, India.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Shridhar, Thanks for your care and concern for the little fellow. A pic would really help to understand the issue completely. There is actually no medicines for pox just supportive care as your vet said. To heal up pox lesions people apply different things though. A member from India have used camphor mixed with a few drops of coconut oil with great success to dry up the lesions not over the eyes but on rest of the areas. Betadine too helps a lot, even people use betadine around the eye areas too because it is safe. 

There is a U. K based group on Facebook where I have seen someone treating pox very efficiently. If you can join there and post with pics, may be some more great ideas come in. Here is a link:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

For any other clarification do write back for sure. 
Thanks again for your care for needy bird.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes in my experience, the pox over the eyes usually fall off, and the eyes get opened again, and they can see normally. Is there any discharge from the eye?

Nothing much to do to fasten the process. You may apply turmeric (made into a paste with neem oil), and apply it over the pox (AVOID THE EYES), and you may also consider giving turmeric internally on an empty stomach - just a little ball of turmeric once a day.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

And yes they may see again, depends on extent of damage caused by pox. Nothing can be said for sure actually. 

P.S. I have deleted your duplicate thread to avoid confusion for members, so everyone shares their opinions on one single thread. Thanks.


----------



## ShridharKD (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks very much. 

No discharge from eye.
Other scabs little growing and hardening.

He is more active now. Drinks water / eats seed mix. Also handfeeding boiled rice mix with crushed peanuts (groundnuts raw) & Vitamin/Calcium/D3 drops.

Will post pictures today.
Scab 1 oldest : on 1 eye.
Scab 2 & 3 on both ears.
Scab 4 : on 1 leg.


----------



## ShridharKD (Dec 9, 2014)

*Scabs fallen off, but not yet seeing from one eye.*

Its 6 weeks now, and all 3 scabs have fallen off and the little fella is well and active. He eats on his own (handfeeding too going on off/on), but we have indoors only (sometimes in his cage in the sun & othertimes free flying indoors) till he recovers fully.

I have attached here pictures of the fallen scabs, also of both eyes.

One eye was not covered by scab and is fine.

But the other eye was covered by a scab which started from above the eyelid and gradually swelled to cover that eye. This scab was the first to fall off about 10 days back, but there was also a scab near the ear which was partially blocking this eye. Now all have fallen off.

My question is there seems to be a film of some sorts covering the eye and he is not yet able to see from this eye. When will the eye get okay? Please see the pictures here and request expert advice here.

Thanks once again for all the help.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

That can be the third eyelid that got stuck like that during the period the eye was covered with scab.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry I haven't seen anything of this sort. When I have nothing else, I put ayruvedic eye drops (ITONE) for my pigeons..it helps to heal all kinds of injuries and infection. Wonder what that film is...


----------



## shrestha singh (Jun 24, 2021)

ShridharKD said:


> I found a one and half month baby on the road, it was bravely crossing a highway, but not yet able to fly.
> I rescued it, got it home and settled it in an open box in a closed room, where in a weeks time, it was flying on its own. Hand feeding it boiled rice mixed with crushed groundnuts for fat & multivitamin/Calcium/D3 drops. It shortly also started pecking at millets / grains & also sipping water. Continuing hand feeding too.
> 
> When i found it, there was a small white wart above one of its eye lids, which gradually grew in size. A vet. says it is pox and there is no cure medicine, only to take care, and maybe it would go in 4 weeks or so.
> ...


I had found two prigeons one of whom had similar conditions,I took it to vet he have it some medicines and said the same thing that they are supportives as these are nutritional content..i fed that pigeon that medicine nd it died within 5-6 day of the treatment.Then after it died the other pigeon started to have same condition I was aware to not go to a vet as with the earlier with I did the same thing and it didn't work out I even went on some bird help websites ,none helped.But I was dedicated enough to find the cure coz I didn't wanna lose this one...So I went through some youtube videos and they worked as stupid as it sounds but it did work!!
here's how:
buy 1)clavam dry syrup 
2) pottessium permagnet
3)baking soda (if u don't have it already) 
method:
1)clavam dry syrup comes with a watter tube with it so pour that tube whole in that dry syrup bottle and mix well then take a cup of water mix one third of the cap (comes with the bottle) of that syrup into that cup of water.Give this solution to the pigeon empty stomach (2 droppers).Would be good if u give it in morning and before night food and then feed the food after an hour of each session.
2)mix potassium permagnet and soda in 1:1 ratio make a sotution and apply this solution on everywhere you find the pox BUT be attentive not even a sediment of this solution should go into your birb's eye..be careful.
I have been doing this since 17 days and birb seems fine to me.
if any confusion with the above method mail me at [email protected]
would be glad to help.


----------

